# 60's Schwinn Patches



## The Wrench (Feb 15, 2016)

Looking for any info on these patches. Would like to know what value they have? What year? Like I said anything is helpfu!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 15, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! I believe these are from the late 60s - early 70s. They're on ebay all the time, so there must have been a lot of leftovers sitting around somewhere! I've thought of getting a bunch, and putting them on an old denim jacket that was my Dad's. Low on the project priority list though!


----------



## Pantmaker (Feb 16, 2016)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Welcome to the forum! I believe these are from the late 60s - early 70s. They're on ebay all the time, so there must have been a lot of leftovers sitting around somewhere! I've thought of getting a bunch, and putting them on an old denim jacket that was my Dad's. Low on the project priority list though!



Man I have my Dad's old Levis denim jacket from the early 70s...funky town baby.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 17, 2016)

I'd say more early to mid '70s. Like the others said on Ebay pretty regularly. Do a sold search for "Schwinn Patch" and see what they went for. V/r Shawn


----------



## The Wrench (Feb 17, 2016)

Cool thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

